# new box: copy all package configurations



## nessence (Dec 1, 2011)

I have install several packages with custom configurations via *make config* (apache, imagemagick, python, etc.). I'm setting up a new box with the same OS version and would like to make/install the same exact packages. I can get a list of packages via pkg_info.

How can I easily copy over all of the configurations so I can easily recompile/reinstall the same packages on new server?



Thanks!


----------



## nessence (Dec 1, 2011)

I found some answers here...
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26480

Anything else that could automate the process?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2011)

All configurations are under /var/db/ports.


----------

